# Riptide waterhog or vibe sea ghost?



## Fishing Dio (Jun 4, 2018)

Both of these kayaks are very similar and come with the same warranty. Anyone have the waterhog? Can't find many reviews online.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 2, 2018)

I had a seaghost 130. I loved that kayak and honestly feel that it is the best bang for the buck kayak around. 

I am not too familiar with the waterhog but I have paddled one for about an hour and it seems to be pretty much the same as the seaghost with just a different layout on top. I would go with whichever one you like the layout of better, the vibes front hatch is open to the hull under the dry bag, the waterhog has a larger opening for the front hatch but is mostly sealed off from putting things into the hull (has a small opening for wires).


----------

